# Paxil Club???



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Where did the Paxil Club go? I have not seen Antonio in a long time not to mention the others. Maybe they are enjoying their new found freedom like I do.







For real, I feel like I am cured of this IBS I have been suffering my whole life.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Antonio fell in Love, I think....? Or at least that's what he said before he left, but I think he may still be reading.Glad to hear that you are feeling well, Zay.... and hope you'll be able to keep on doing all of the things you've been able to do with your music, including the tuna.Since you're here, I guess now you're the official Paxil Club President? And I'm just an honorary member cuz I don't take Paxil, but I like you guys.....







Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Well, I guess it is just you and me, Evie.







Everything is going great for me, thanks for asking.I hope everybody else is doing ok.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Just curious, but what symptoms did Paxil help with? I have IBS but also have IBD..however, I am thinking about talking to my doctor about Paxil because having any intestinal problem can bring you down constantly..as you all know. My brother takes it without any side effects for social anxiety and he does great on it. I wasn't intrested in it until I saw so many posts on it helping IBS.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I take it for IBS D triggered mainly by stress. My doc says I suffer from social phobia as well, but I think it is more General Anxiety Disorder, LOL, but she is the expert. I also take zyprexa (half the regular lowest dose) to help with the diarrhea but during the summer months I'll go off it and see how it goes. You can do a search on the drug forum; there is a lot of info on Paxil and other drugs as well.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

can i join?? I'm on Day 18 of Paxil and already feel better


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Since I am only an honorary member, I'll have to defer to another.....







Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Zay - My IBS symptoms have been exasperated the past week. I'm thinking about making an appointment and maybe giving this Paxil a go since you seem to be doing so well with it and we certainly suffer from the same symptoms. I really want to get the tape set too, but am waiting for the right moment to afford it.Do you find your D to be less? Your anxiety to be less or both? Did it help you with pain at all? I never used to suffer pain but am experiencing a lot of discomfort in the evenings lately.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

Paxil wurkt fur me


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi bloomers. Sorry I did not see this message earlier. Yes, the Paxil has helped with the D, so much that I do not have D anymore. My anxiety is gone and I am back to being a normal person. I am even planning a plane trip and going to rehearsals in different homes which is something I would not do before (because of not wanting to use the private bathroom). I have never had a big problem with pain, but my IBS is so much better I cannot even believe it. I am happy.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Zay - I am finally seeing your reply and had just asked this question again on your plane trip thread so you can disregard it. I am so happy that this has worked for you.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I was going to reply to the other thread.







The tapes helped a lot in my attittude towards IBS. I understood the problem and internalized it is not my fault and that it is ok to excuse myself if I have to go to the bathroom and not feel ashamed because of that. I learned to relaxed myself and enjoy the calmness. The drug helped in the other way: controlling the physical symptoms. I believe drugs can help many people (because that is what they have done for me) but you just cannot use them alone; some sort of therapy is needed because after so many years of feeling anxiuos and fearlful about everything the scars remain. It does not have to be scientific therapy, it can be something like yoga, the important thing is to learn how to retake your life back and find peace within you.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry I abandoned you guys..LOL....I'm very happy that Paxil worked so well for me. I'm off of it now, and still feeling good for the most part. My doctor wanted me to stay on it for 18 months, but I quit it after 8 and I feel okay. Every now and then I think of picking it up again, but so far I'm able to handle things on my own!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hey Antonio, that's great! In my case I am not ready to give them up yet; I'll stay with the treatment until doc says it's time.We are happy to hear from you.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

antonio- how was getting off? Hard?


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Not to scare you guys, but it was pretty rough. My doctor put me on Lexapro to help temper me off of it. The Lexapro does not have such bad withdrawal side effects. I was very dizzy for about a week with some pretty wide mood swings. Kept feeling like I was about to jump out of my skin. Very weird stuff that I can't even explain. The effect the Paxil had on my life made it worth it though. I definitely reccomend switching to Lexapro first when you decide to stop taking antidepressants.


----------



## Relax (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi Guys, I am new here. I have been taking Paxil for over 2 years now for IBS D and the anxiety it caused me or/and the anxiety that caused the IBS. I have an occassional bout of IBS D but it is amazing how much it has changed my life for the better. Proir to taking it I was pretty much a hermit because I had panic attacks when I left for fear of having a D episode when I was out. Even taking 8 imodium at least an hour before I left the house could not control my anxiety. I am one happy woman now! My only real complaint is the weight gain I have experienced. But I am trying to deal with this as best I can. I find I do best if I avoid Carbs as best I can.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have gained weight too, but I rather be fat and healthy than thin and miserable. In fact, this summer I wore a bathing suit and did not care how fat I looked. I am daring to do things now that in the past I woud not have done. It feels really good.


----------



## Leslie Plotkin (Aug 5, 2003)

hey, i am new. but i was reading about this paxil club. i don't want to bring some negativity to the love of paxil, but i wanted to tell you my story, i was on paxil for three years, while it worked wonders, it has a tendency to stop working after being on it for a prolonged period of time. it stopped for me after 2 1/2 3 years, and going off was one of the worst things i have ever been through. i was 50 mg.. i was hospitalized twice going off from the withdrawal symptons. this wass years ago before they knew that it is a hard drug to go off of, i stepped down and took another drug to curb the effect, but it was still bad, in fact, my ibs was at its worst during that time. so be carefull, and ask lots of questions before going on it.


----------



## woodstock (Mar 3, 2002)

I just started on Paxil cr 12.5 but I have IBS/C.Do you think it will constipate me more? Anyone on Paxil with IBS/C that can share with me?


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

HiI am not new here, but don't post often.I have a question about both Paxil and Lexapro. Actually, about all antidepressants. I have tried 9 different ones for depression. I have IBS-D, so maybe it would help that also. My problem is headaches as side effects. My psychiatrist says the antidepressants are doing their job--increasing the seratonin and that is what he believes is causing the headaches. Anyone else have this problem? I wonder how long I could last before the headaches would stop. So far, I have not been able to hold out.Any input is appreciated.Peace and Luv from 'ol Shell


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Paxil people - I was on Paxil years ago for about 2years - as someone else mentioned, they didn't know as much then as they do now about it - I suffered huge sexual side effects (inability to orgasm) and as I was a newlywed, this greatly affected my marriage - so, that's the main reason I decided to stop taking it - but, 8 years later, my symptoms are back with a vengeance, worse than ever before - I try to manage them with Dicetel for the IBS-D which is pretty good for the D most of the time and Ativan aka Lorazepam for the anxiety side but.... Ativan is addictive and as time goes on, you need more and more to stop an attack. The vicious circle all over again! If Paxil had no weight or sexual side effects, I'd be all for it but those are 2 very important parts of my life that I'm not ready to give up.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

All antidepressants should be considered very seriuosly before starting on them as they are hard drugs, no doubt about it. I suggest trying other things first and then if nothing else works, the antidepressants can be an alternative.I just wanted to say two things: my migraines are gone while I have been on Paxil probably because they were caused in the first place by stress, and I experienced sexual eefects in the beginning but now they are gone. However, not everybody tolerates the medication in the same way and I agree there are some side effects that should be avoided.


----------

